
“India 1, China 0” or Indus OS: i18n and l10n done right - leaningtower
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2016-07-28/india-1-china-0
======
leaningtower
From the text ``With at least 12 major Indian languages supported, Indus OS
has tapped into what the market needs, not what a government wants. That's
powerful because it means the software is developing and pivoting according to
demand. For example, it offers simplified predictive typing and translation
between regional languages.'' \-- way to go!

